# Pics of your bullet proof watch



## Bushman (Dec 11, 2003)

This is not mine, however mine is the chronometer that Is certified, It has a blue dial. Toughest watch I have ever owned. Wear it 24/7 have only had one problem with a link partially breaking and they are covering it under warantee 6 years after I bought it!!!! 

Here is a represenative shot of my watch.


----------



## zorba (Dec 11, 2003)

Check out my Casio g shock riseman...


----------



## madecov (Dec 11, 2003)

The heuer 6000 is a great watch, but the bracelet is the weak link on it. I have seen plenty of them where the links stretch. Otherwise it is really a nice well made watch


----------



## Bushman (Dec 11, 2003)

madecov-- you sound like you speak from expienence, Do you have a 6000? Do you know how many people have had trouble with the links on them? Mine just broke that link up near the bottom bezel last week. My jewler said that he has had 2-3 of them come back with the same problem.


----------



## Frangible (Dec 11, 2003)

Bulletproof? Ti-6Al-4V that is able to defeat rifle fire from 5.56mm and 7.62x39mm has an areal density of 36kg/m^2. I have no idea what the areal density of the Luminox is.

Can anyone calculate the thickness of titanium that would be required for material with that areal density? I can compare it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Tomas (Dec 11, 2003)

The most bullet-proof watch I ever had was all solid bronze with no moving parts. 

It was a small sundial, about an inch and a quarter across, on a wrist strap that my wife got me. It wasn't much use at night or during heavy overcast, but otherwise it worked great as long as you knew where north was. No batteries, no winding, nothing to break, probably ACTUALLY bullet-proof ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

My wife has a complex brass astrolab pendant that's pretty neat, too, but I doubt it'd anywhere near bullet-proof ... 






(I know my old stainless steel Omega Chronostop wasn't bullet-proof - it took a 7.62 into the back of the case, and there wasn't much left to fix - fortunately I wasn't wearing it at the time.)


----------



## Cones (Dec 11, 2003)

How about this? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






PRS2 Dreadnought Number 24 of only 200
Purchase Price :- $720 / £450
Size:- The bezel is 44 mm ø, 54mm lug to lug and 15.6mm thick to the top of the crystal.
Lug spacing is 22 mm. 
Weight :- 265g (Watch head is approx 140g)
Movement:- ETA2824-2T (Top) with decoration and chronometer rated to DIN standard 
Case Material:- 316L Stainless Steel
Bracelet Material:- 316L Stainless Steel
lens Material:- Domed Sapphire Crystal with anti reflective coating on the underside
Dial Markings :- Super Luminova
Depth Rating:- 500m
Anti Magnetic :- 30000 A/m

Mark


----------



## madecov (Dec 12, 2003)

worked in a watch shop for 3 years, we purchased pre owned watches all the time. probably 75%-80% of the heuer 6000's we purchased had stretched bracelets or broken links. Otherwise I think it's a really nice watch


----------



## Frangible (Dec 12, 2003)

Bad news, it looks like my Luminox isn't bulletproof after all.

Ti-6Al-4V has a density of 4.5/cm^3, and the areal density of an armor plate capable of stopping NIJ IIIA handgun threats is 7kg/m^2. Thus, such a plate would be 3.15 cm thick. Or about 1.5 cm thick for NIJ IIA. (to stop .308 win, the plate would be 16.2 cm thick!)

Unfortunately though, the watch is for the most part, only about 0.5 cm thick.

For this reason, we can conclude that the Luminox titanium is not, in fact, bulletproof. It might stop a .22 LR or something, but that'd be pushing it.


----------



## Skyline (Dec 12, 2003)

Not an actual pic of my watch, but this is my current EDC. It managed to displace my Citizen EcoDrive World Timer that I had worn for the previous 4 years.

Casio MTG900DA-8V


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 12, 2003)

I like that watch Skyline. Is it a "big" watch? How would it fare on someone with small wrists?


----------



## Skyline (Dec 13, 2003)

It's a fairly large watch, and I have relatively small wrists too (I think I had to remove 5 links from the bracelet!). Most of my friends who have seen it love it, but don't really dare wear it. LOL. I'm used to it and don't find it awkward at all. It even fits under most of my shirt sleeves that I wear for work.

It's smaller than my other GShock with a one-piece nylon/resin band.


----------



## roy123 (Dec 15, 2003)

My EDC casio Pro-Trek, almost 6 years old.


----------



## Lara (Dec 15, 2003)

Luminox Ladies Titanium. Goes everywhere with me, just as the M2 does. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## MeridianTactical (Dec 15, 2003)

Here is mine, Every day wear and tons of abuse for the past 5+ years...


----------



## hideo (Dec 16, 2003)

nice to see these--sort of what I was hoping for in the "ensembles" thread I posted to Chat awhile back, but guess it was a little too feminine of a header

my BP watch is not as toney as some of the above, but ...






Swiss Army watch, Cold Steel Bushman and a Space Needle 2--if this were in the "ensembles" thread, it would be probably be "Night on the Town in Mogadishu"

hideo


----------



## Deanster (Dec 16, 2003)

Frangible - are you sure of those figures? 3.5cm of titanium to stop a IIIA level handgun bullet seems like an awful lot, and 16cm for .308 also seems like a lot. Standard 1" Steel armor will turn away a NATO 7.62 round (non-AP), and the steel used in plate shoots is well under 1" thick - it's mostly polished by handgun rounds, only 10mm and other very hot rounds will dent it. 

I also remember seeing a picture of the Titanium 'bathtub' that pilots of the A-10 Warthog sit in, and it looked around 1" thick, and was supposed to defeat 23mm AAA rounds, and perhaps even 37mm rounds, if I remember correctly. 

I'll take a quick look around, as I know nothing of titanium's characteristics, but the figures you're quoting seem high.


----------



## Deanster (Dec 16, 2003)

OK, a quick search says that the 'bathtub' is 1.5" thick, and will resist a direct hit from a Russian 23mm Armor-piercing round, or a 37mm HE round.


----------



## Frangible (Dec 16, 2003)

Deanster,

I pulled the areal density figures off a page selling titanium armor for military applications. From there I computed the thickness. It's possible my calculations may have been in error, but I'd suspect the original areal densities were correct.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 17, 2003)

Here it's mine bullet proof watch.
Titanium, automatic 48 hours, 650 ft waterproof /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
But, I use it only in my bath /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Deanster (Dec 17, 2003)

OK, because I'm a geek, I actually went looking...

Here's the table:

> TABLE 1:
> Armors required to resist 7.62x51mm AP bullets at normal (perpendicular)
> impact and point-blank range
> Armor Material Thickness 
> (mm) 
> Rolled homogenous/RHA 14.5 
> High Hardness Steel 12.5 
> Ultra Strong Steel 8.5 
> Dual hardness Steel 8 
> Aluminum Alloys
> - 5083 48 
> - 7020 45 
> - 7039 38
> - 2519 36 
> Titanium Ti-6Al-4V 20 


Seems to me that if 20mm of Ti will stop a .308 AP round, the dreadnought should stop a handgun round, no?

Now if only they'd give data for Stainless, I'd know about my Black Monster!


----------



## Tomas (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's an old advertising pic of one I have somewhere:







Bulletproof, rugged, waterproof, no need to wind or replace batteries, small (about 1 1/4 inch diameter), lightweight, reliable, etc. 

I also had the night version - it used sightings of the pole star and the pointing stars of the big dipper and was about the same size, but not near as thick ... 

Hope I can find 'em again ...


----------



## Frangible (Dec 18, 2003)

The only way to know for sure Deanster, is proper ballistics testing... post photos, ok? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Tomas: but what about when the sky is overcast, you're indoors, or it's nighttime? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Tomas (Dec 18, 2003)

Deanster, it strikes me that those armor ratings are based on preventing penetration, rather than not being deformed ...

A half inch deep dimple with no penetration would be acceptable. 

A half inch dimple in the back of a watch case would probably fairly well squash whatever movement hadn't already shot out through where the crystal had been ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Even of you managed a case that would not deform from normal small arms fire, I suspect the several hundred or thousand G shock to the movement would be non-survivable. 

Since the crystal is the primary exposed part of the watch, how thick, and how well mounted would the crystal have to be? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

Next, how large a case-back area would there have to be to spread the impact out enough on the wearer's wrist to prevent serious biological damage? 

Last, how much mass would be required by this non-deformable case and non-breakable crystal to enable it to absorb however many foot/pounds of instaneaus force without passing on too much energy to whomever is wearing it?

Hmmmmmm ... Just happened to wonder what the wristband for this thing might look like ... I doubt regular spring pins would hold ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

For some reason I'm imagining an amazingly shock mounted movement behind about 4 inches of crystal mounted within a casing about the size and weight of a normal concrete block. Even then, it might only survive one hit considering some of the shock protection might have to be controlled-crush structure. 

Lemme know when you're ready - my 9mm puts out a 118 grain slug at about 1100-1300 FPS ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Bushman (Dec 18, 2003)

Tom, Deanster, OMG! What have I started here! *runs for cover* My tag automatic holds up to handgun fire when it is attached to my wrist provided that I am the one firing the handgun!


----------



## Deanster (Dec 18, 2003)

Oh - did you just want to know about solidly-built watches that hold up to rough use?

Here's mine...




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tiktok 22 (Dec 18, 2003)

I like that Seiko Deanster. It looks a lot like a Seiko Prospex.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jul 25, 2004)

I loose watches....but not flashlights. How odd. Well I did loose my favorite light but it was found a couple of months later.


----------



## simbad (Jul 25, 2004)

Iam still wearing my old Tag F1 for the past 12 years /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Lux_Luminous (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's my latest Seiko Diver paired up with various Surefires: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif













I really like my "Orange Monster"! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


"Lux" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## TOB9595 (Jul 25, 2004)

AAAaahhh!! The Monsters











and a skx031J thrown in as it's pretty sturdy.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 26, 2004)

Back by popular demand is the $20 Vostok I purchased about six months ago. It's 31 jewels, automatic, is 200 m water resistant, and has screw down back and crown. I added an old stainless band since this pic. So far it has indeed been bulletproof and has been accurate. If it just didn't look quite so cheesey.


----------



## Lumenous (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't have any pics to post. But, I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks those bezels on dive watches are sexy. Don't they look awesome? I've been saving up to get a Luminox 3202.


----------



## stockae92 (Jul 26, 2004)

i have pic and don't have a host /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

but my Seiko SKX781K Orange Monster and Casio DW-9800 Wademan takes a lot of beating from me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Xenon (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's mine..another Seiko Monster.


----------



## TOB9595 (Jul 27, 2004)

nice pic xenon!!

Captures the essence of the Monster
Tom


----------



## Deanster (Jul 28, 2004)

I sense a new CPF 'board favorite' coming... the Seiko Monster! Given that this watch has (AFAIK) never been sold commercially in the US, it's amazing that so many have them. 

Less amazing that every single owner would be drawn to a posting titled 'bulletproof watches'... 

8^)


----------



## Frangible (Jul 28, 2004)

I still want to see range reports with various calibers. Can't be too sure they really are "bullet proof" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TOB9595 (Jul 28, 2004)

Deanster, the OM and BM are in the US
3 year warranty opposed to world warranty of 1 year.
Tom


----------



## _mike_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Another Orange Monster owner here, I got my Orange Monster from Chronograph.com. Very cool watch for sure.

Mike


----------



## Deanster (Jul 28, 2004)

Good to know - I'd understood they weren't available in the US, but it's better that they are here!


----------



## mets1p (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm also a proud owner of my newly acquired Black Monster. I bought it about a week ago on sale at a Seiko watch outlet down here in Fla. The sales rep told me these watches can not be sold by any retailer in the US as it is strictly manufactured for the Asian markets. The only way to acquire them here in the U.S. is via the net or the Seiko outlets. Mine did come with a 3 year warranty as well. This has to be one of the best bang for your buck watches I've ever run across. Built like a tank and looks like one that will last for a long time.


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 31, 2009)

I think I'm in trouble 'cause I discovered another hobby... I've been bitten by the watch bug. When I first saw the Black Monster, I knew this is what I want for my first "real" watch. Bomb proof and cool! Anyway I just thought of reviving this thread to see some of the new guys' bullet proof watches! 

Here's mine:


----------



## Stillphoto (May 31, 2009)

My monster bleeds toxic green:


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 31, 2009)

wow who modded your monster?


----------



## Russel (May 31, 2009)

Not very bright, but bullet proof...


----------



## danpass (May 31, 2009)

someone say bulletproof?


----------



## stitch_paradox (May 31, 2009)

Great pictures guys, keep it coming! 

Danpass, the G-Shock is next in line for my watch wish list. 

Russel, that Rolex is classy, in time when the right age has come I'll get mine too!:naughty:


----------



## RA40 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine doesn't fall into that category, I do wear it and it serves me well. I will add a Casio (AWG101-1A) at some point since they are reliable and out of mind for their function. Did want a Seiko diver yet I'm growing tired of adjusting the automatics. Wife has 2 autos and although good as far as mechanicals, one is 7 seconds a day and the other is about 10. Her quartz Rado is excellent. 

Mine: Oris TT3 day date with CF dial.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's what I wear, Pulsar PXH227.

Have been wearing it for several months now. No problems. Nice and tough. Keeps time better than watches costing a helluva lot more. (likely due to its quartz movement). Got it for under $100.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 22, 2009)

Great watch you got there Monocrom, if I'm not mistaken I think they are also made by Seiko. Do you know the millimeter width of the band? 

Here's what I've been wearing everyday:






Maratac AQC. So far so good, seems to be holding up pretty well.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2009)

stitch_paradox said:


> Great watch you got there Monocrom, if I'm not mistaken I think they are also made by Seiko. Do you know the millimeter width of the band?


 
Yup, Pulsar watches are made by Seiko. Many sites list them as "Pulsar by Seiko." It's a lower-priced brand, but you still get Seiko quality built in. You just don't get the name.

I wish I knew what the milimeter is. But that info. isn't even mentioned in the owner's manual. The band itself is a bit cheap. (Same as what you'll find on a low-end Casio). Still, it works well. Been trying to find out what the milimeter of the band happens to be. Ironically, no luck online. :shakehead



> Here's what I've been wearing everyday:
> 
> Maratac AQC. So far so good, seems to be holding up pretty well.


 
Nice! CutleryLover did a review of it on YouTube. Watched it just yesterday. I know the band on _that _watch is 20 milimeters, and extremely easy to swap out with the watch bands sold on CountyComm. 

Found a link to the vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9fQv6yClVY&feature=PlayList&p=9B239D7C0C5E1B49&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 23, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Nice! CutleryLover did a review of it on YouTube. Watched it just yesterday. I know the band on _that _watch is 20 milimeters, and extremely easy to swap out with the watch bands sold on CountyComm.



Yeah I was asking for the width of your Pulsar's strap because I was thinking of getting one for my AQC. When I got mine it has the Maratac nylon strap, although I must admit the Maratac strap is a comfortable watch band, it's just not for me. So I took off the strap of my Seiko Monster's strap and put it on the AQC. And here how it looks: 






Personally I like it better, I like the diver style band on the AQC.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 23, 2009)

The strap from the Seiko Monster is of slightly higher quality than what you'll find on my Pulsar. The Pulsar's strap is not bad, but I'd like to know the milimeter width so I can swap it out with a better one.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jun 28, 2009)

My favorite watches Seiko 007 (best looking watch ever IMO) I own 2 of them steel band and rubber band and Casio G shock 5600 , I just wish I could get a quartz conversion for my Seiko 007 to make it more accurate .


----------



## bullfrog (Jun 28, 2009)

My baby: Rolex Submariner 18K/Stainless with blue face (and my new Busse Muddy Active Duty) - a bulletproof combo!


----------



## Willieboy (Jul 12, 2009)

Love your AD Bullfrog. I have one as well and it's my favorite Busse design since the old style MS were discontinued.

I guess I'll go with a Black Monster as well because, if it did get hit by a bullet, it could be replaced without spending a small foutune. Here it is with one of my favorite folders:


----------



## Skyeye (Jul 17, 2009)

My Casio Solar/Atomic, triple sensor Pathfinder. Great EDW!


----------



## Petersen (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe not exactly Bullet Proof :thinking:
But WaterProof :twothumbs


----------



## f22shift (Aug 6, 2009)

where is the best place to buy a black monster online(japan made)?


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 7, 2009)

f22shift said:


> where is the best place to buy a black monster online(japan made)?



I picked mine up from Amazon for a pretty good price if I recall. Always nice buying from an established seller like that.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 12, 2009)

i ordered one from ebay. i couldn't find any place that makes the japan made one.
thanks cpf .

hmm sort of rekindle my interest in watches. flashlights seem so cheap by comparison.


----------



## Bierkameel (Aug 28, 2009)

My JSAR on a Sinn U1 strap, bulletproof combination


----------



## iapyx (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the watches I've worn over the last 8 years or so. 
From left to right:
- Casio Pro Trek Twincept (dual display: digital & anlogue) (thermometer|barometer|graphic display of air pressure|no compass|1 daily alam)
- Suunto Observer Titanium(thermometer|barometer|no graphic display of air pressure 4 day memory|compass|1 daily alarm|altitude alarm)
- Suunto X6hrt Titanium (thermometer|barometer|graphic display of air pressure 2 day memory|compass|3 daily alarms|altitude alarm|heart beat monitor|logbook for heart rhythm and altitude)

The X6hrt is my edw. The observer is worn now and then. The casio I hardly ever wear anymore.

....................casio pro trek ----------- suunto observer tt ---------- suunto x6hrt 





x6hrt compas display:





x6hrt:


----------

